# Propane tank on grill smells gas



## Joyce (May 26, 2011)

I checked all the fittings from the tank to the grill but I still get the odor of gas. The Weber grill is about ten years old and still works very well. I did not check where the tube  goes from the tank to the grill itself, the one underneath. Could it be just that, or is my grill getting old and I should buy a new one?


----------



## Passepartout (May 26, 2011)

If the tank is close to empty, you'll smell the gas odorizer more than with a full tank. Otherwise, to test the fittings, get a spray bottle with some liquid dish soap and water and spray the fittings. If they are leaking, they will foam.

I just filled my 'spare' propane tank today- I rotate between 2 of them- and saw a sign at the propane store that after 11 years, tanks have to be re-certified, then each 5 hereafter. If your tank came with the grill, it might be reaching the end of it's time.

Incidentally, I think those 'Blue Rhino' or other pre-filled, exchange tanks at home centers or convenience stores are a rip-off. Better to buy an empty tank at Costco ($20+-) and have it filled at a propane dealer ($15ish).

Jim Ricks


----------



## wackymother (May 26, 2011)

Joyce said:


> I did not check where the tube  goes from the tank to the grill itself, the one underneath.



Yes, it could easily be that. Squirrels chewed right through that tube on our Weber grill a few years back. We had to buy a replacement from Weber, and the new one came with a metal coil around it to protect it from animals.


----------



## Joyce (May 26, 2011)

The tank weighs 23 pounds and I know it weighs 18 when empty. That might be the problem. Thanks for your comment. I will have it checked before I refill it. You are right about the rhino tanks. I have read that they do not give you the correct amount of fuel and charge full price for it.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Incidentally, I think those 'Blue Rhino' or other pre-filled, exchange tanks at home centers or convenience stores are a rip-off. Better to buy an empty tank at Costco ($20+-) and have it filled at a propane dealer ($15ish).
> 
> Jim Ricks



They probably are, but they are darn easy with locations all over. They do however only fill them with 15lbs of propane, which is a scam since a tank holds 20lbs. BlueRhino was actually sued because of this, misleading advertising. There is very small print at their locations indicating that only 15lbs of propane is in the tanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 26, 2011)

*Blue Rhino & Blue Hippo.*




Passepartout said:


> I think those 'Blue Rhino' or other pre-filled, exchange tanks at home centers or convenience stores are a rip-off.


I would have a higher opinion of the Blue Rhino folks if they filled the tanks to nominal capacity & charged the going rate.  Shux upon'm for selling just semi-full tanks.  

Regardless, Blue Rhino is still a useful way to update nasty old non-compliant propane tanks that can't be refilled because LP gas places will not refill old-style tanks lacking up-to-date OPD valves. 

For 1 old nasty non-compliant tank + $18 or so at Wal-Mart, you can get a fully compliant, semi-new (i.e., used) Blue Rhino propane tank pre-loaded with whatever volume of LP gas Blue Rhino currently provides.  That's cheaper than springing for a new tank that's totally empty.  Plus, it solves the problem of getting rid of otherwise useless old & outdated tanks.  

Shux, I've seen people use appropriately sized empty HVAC refrigerant cylinders & used-up tanks of balloon helium as Blue Rhino trade bait.  Apparently some Wal-Mart clerks can't tell the difference, or maybe don't care. 

Meanwhile, click here for Blue Rhino's latest $3 rebate offer on tank exchange, which might take some of the sting out of getting only a partly full tank when you trade in your old propane tank at Blue Rhino.  

Far as I know, Blue Rhino & its competitors deal only in barbecue-size propane tanks.  There's an unserved tank-exchange market out there for slightly larger RV-size LP gas tanks -- think of it as Blue Hippo.  They could install exchange racks at RV dealers & major campgrounds all over the USA & Canada.  "Blue Hippo" exchange would cost more than straight refills at most places, but would be lots cheaper than buying new (empty) tanks to replace old ones with expired certification.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> I would have a higher opinion of the Blue Rhino folks if they filled the tanks to nominal capacity & charged the going rate.  Shux upon'm for selling just semi-full tanks.
> 
> Regardless, Blue Rhino is still a useful way to update nasty old non-compliant propane tanks that can't be refilled because LP gas places will not refill old-style tanks lacking up-to-date OPD valves.
> 
> ...



Blue Hippo is a company I have seen on TV that advertises to sell someone a computer as long as they have only an active checking account. My guess is that the computer they are selling is very overpriced and they are targeting their adds to people with low credit scores that can't get regular store credit to buy a PC.


----------



## isisdave (May 27, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I just filled my 'spare' propane tank today- I rotate between 2 of them- and saw a sign at the propane store that after 11 years, tanks have to be re-certified, then each 5 hereafter.



I looked into this. Recertification costs more than a new 20-pound tank, although it makes sense for larger ones.


----------

